# Trent's Dark Angels / Black Legion (pic heavy Of course)



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

*Trent's Dark Angels / Black Legion*

Well I had a post in the Painting Section but a whole army is more of a work in progress/Project so I'm posting what I have so far for each army. 

Probably not exciting for some people because I'm not working with Green stuff etc but its my first army 

1) All my dark angels so far, all of them are primed, and all tactical marines have 2 light layers of Dark Angel Green.

2) 2 of my Veteran Sgt's, the first with a power axe and a plasma Pistol, the 2nd with just a plasma pistol, when I do these marines I do their heads separately because I have an awful hard time with painting skin, if I'm not happy its easy for me to 1) Strip the paint off or 2) buy a new head off ebay.

3) My Assault Squad (number 5 was taking a pee break I missed him somehow)

4) This is a new attempt at dry brushing the guns to get a more metallic feel to the guns and give them texture, I started with a chaos black base, dry brushed on gun bolt metal (I think that's its name) and then dry brushed a layer of Chain mail.

5) Here is 3 of my first marines just to compare.

My basis now is to get my armies ready to play, which means I'll be saving highlighting and things like that for later. Its just to get my army up to standard ASAP while making them look good.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

1) 2 of my favorite poses I've played around with the more I build the marines the more bold I get breaking the "normal" poses.

2) My first attempt at a Missile Launcher Marine, I think it turned out okay.

3) My rhino is only painted on the inside, so far, its glued together (Which I had a really hard time with it doesn't fit together very nicely in my opinion I had to chop some parts off under neither to get it to fit right and even then I had to glue it and hold it, I probably screwed up somewhere)

As you can see by the last photo in the rhino series there was an accident with too much primer, which then had my fingerprint in it, which I removed with some paint remover and water, but I wasn't able to get it off properly, and I really was hesitant to strip it all with Brake Fluid, so in the end I think I'll just paint some tin bits/Chainmail etc and make it some wear/tear)


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

This is my first Chaos Terminator, and Chaos has me a bit scared because it seems that I really have to pay attention to what shoulder pads etc as the instructions state certain things belong to each god, they have lots of detail compared to regular space marines.

I've decided to install magnets in my terminators in case I want them CC or Shooty.

I decided to do all the drilling with the terminator not glued in case I made a mistake it would be easier to buy 1 bit off of Ebay than a whole terminator.

1) My first attempt at putting in a magnet, and as you can see the magnet is not flush with the arm socket, its sticking out and that's going to lead to big gaps so I have to dig that puppy out and use my drill bit to get a bit further in.

2) Parts I've installed magnets into so far.

3,4,5) Various poses playing with the magnets, keep in mind because the legs and body aren't glued I couldn't put the arms in realistic positions because it would fall apart 

As you can see in the poses the left arm (His left arm the Chain Fist) has a gap and doesn't sit exactly right so I have to go back and remove the magnets and set them a bit deeper, the reaper cannon is perfectly done.

I first tried the 1/16" dia. x 1/32" thick magnets (found here) but I found the strength wasn't good enough to put them in proper poses, they fell loose often, but they never fell off.

I then I tried the: 1/8" dia. x 1/32" thick (found here) and was much happier with the strength and the ability to pose them.

The most important thing I've found is to make sure that all your parts use the same polarity in the same direction, so you can use any arm on any body, if you don't pay attention/build a method for installing the magnets you could quickly run into body's that repel certain weapons/arm combinations which would be a pain.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like the poses you done on the missile team. For a first army they are looking good. Best of luck with the rest of the army.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks!

Here is my wife's mini's you know the Ork Horde!

That's all her mini's that are painted vs mine  (I Know that Orks are harder to paint but hey)


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

yeah Trent, haha! !


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice; I definitely like the drybrushed guns better.

A word of warning, though...never refer to them as 'missile launchers.' You definitely want to go with 'rocket launchers'...as referring to a weapon with a word containing 'miss' is just askin' for trouble :biggrin:


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> Very nice; I definitely like the drybrushed guns better.
> 
> A word of warning, though...never refer to them as 'missile launchers.' You definitely want to go with 'rocket launchers'...as referring to a weapon with a word containing 'miss' is just askin' for trouble :biggrin:


Thanks, most opinion is to stick with the dry brushed guns they are more realistic looking. 

As for the Rocket Launcher good point on that one I'm sure I'll curse the day I wrongly labeled them...damn now I've got a phobia of the word.. mis... heck I can't even say it now....


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is my special weapons for two of my tactical squads.










I'm thinking the Plasma Guns need something else other wise they are the same color as my bolters










(Though I did dry brush on some tin bit around the muzzle to represent the heat)


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i advise doing the little pads on the butt of the plasma guns a vivid yellow or red, and adding a blue basecoat and then a purple wash to the plasma coils, and a bit of a brown wash (heat damage) at the fron of the gun


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I like to use a platinum paint drybrushed on the 'muzzle' of a plasma weapon to show its heated up.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Magician made a good point with the plasma coils and heating (2 good methods described by Magician and Rindarus). The way I do the heating wear is a light tin bitz drybrysh over a brazen brass drybrush (there 3 techniques to choose from).

Glad to see I am not the only one who has Black Legion and Dark Angels. Keep up the good work, and keep us posted.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Well I did put some Tin Bitz around the muzzle so I guess it needs more. 

As for brazen brass they don't sell it around here anymore and its one of the discontinued paints so I'm not putting much stock in it, though I do have all the other metallics.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay so I tried out some Black Legion today cause I was bored of Green after putting 2 layers of Green on my rhino.

Here are my two choices what do you guys think? 

This one done with a dry brush 50/50 Codex Grey and Chaos Black (Though the paint was a bit too wet and it got covered a bit too much)










or 

This one done with a Dry brush of Tin Bitz (I realize that I have to go over the gold again... for some reason doesn't paint on black as well as the silvers)










My goal is for a rough looking soldier, as I don't feel that chaos should be new and shiny it should be old and dingy, dirty, and just down right nasty.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking good! Water down some Chestnut ink or Brown Ink from Reaper and brush over it (wash it) if you want the additional feel of dirt built up in the recesses. My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking great. I really love the 'Rocket' Launcher pose. As for the Chaos, there are tons of ways to make them look worn. Some dry brushing around the hard edges of the armour gives it a worn look. As mgtymouze said some brown ink or Chestnut ink gives them a good dirty look. Some actual scrapes in the armour (previous battle damage) can give a good look to them if done well.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

K here is the link to the folder with all the photo's

Now here is two photo's:

Here is the back:








Here is the Front:









Suggestions and Flames welcome.

I did try brush bolt metal on the hard edges (Take a look at the sides which are in the folder I linked to)

Now here are my Mostly finished Black Legion:

Here is the Back: I need some suggestions on how to do the back pack:










Here is the Front: 









And my CCW Marine Front:









And the CCW Marine Backback pack unfinished looking for some suggestions)


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a sucker for tin bitz. I usually use tin titz, then a dwarf bronze lightly drybrushed over it for an antiqued bronze look (btw, a green ink/ wash over that makes it look aged/ tarnished)

Looking good man!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tin titz eh EL?

I shall tell GC:biggrin:

I use a mix of black and boltbun as a base coat for my CSM metal then bring it up with Boltgun for a darker look but Els suggestion sounds good.

Looks good so far Trent, coming together nicely.


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good man. Love your Black Legion regulars. Gives me ideas for when I repaint mine =) The worn look definitely works. Keep the pics comin'


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Would love to see an update! 

That is a really nice scheme..love the tin bitz and planning to do it for my BL too...

Btw, speaking of DA, was planning to take them as my next army in case I don't like IG when they come out in '09...


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I've finally got back in the mood to do some Black Legion after doing a bunch of DA guys.

Problem I've hit... how to paint horns... there are ALOT of horns or Tusks in Chaos... and with my black legion scheme I'm not sure if I should go for bone white (I have had zero success trying that) or just cheap out and make them gold or some other solid dark color that goes well over black (Read that: metallic)

I've searched high and low for some pictures for step by step horns no luck so far


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Use Beastial Brown then Bleached Bone over it leaving brown in the recesses? Thought that's what most people did.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well for my Nurgle CSM i just used bleched bone with skull white on the tip and a little bit of brown ink.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys great tips ... sadly I'm not a creative person I need pictures if you find any let me know.


----------

